# weed stuff



## Paulie




----------



## random3434

Now you're at 90% Paulie!


----------



## Paulie

Echo Zulu said:


> Now you're at 90% Paulie!



Just imagine if you hit that bong before you opened the thread...


----------



## Luissa

I don't have to!


----------



## Luissa

on a side not just watched "The Union", and it is must watch for potheads. It will make you laugh and it will also piss you off.


----------



## Paulie

Luissa said:


> I don't have to!



But you WANT to, and that's what's most important 

Some of you toked up right after looking at this and you know it.


----------



## Luissa

I meant I don't have to imagine how it would be if I took a bong hit before opening this thread.


----------



## Paulie

Luissa said:


> I meant I don't have to imagine how it would be if I took a bong hit before opening this thread.



Awwwww you better not be blazing up with the lil guy running around...


----------



## Luissa

nope he is at daycare. He has to be there a certain amount of hours and I got out of school early today.  I usually only smoke after he goes to bed and the sad part is I still end up watching Yo Gabba Gabba.


----------



## Paulie

Dude, I have kids and _I_ don't even know about that show.  

I still puffed here and there when I first became a parent and it made Disney movies SOOOOO much better


----------



## Luissa

Watch it! It is the new hit show, the roots are suppose to be on their soon. All the celebs think it is the show to go on.


----------



## Luissa

you might enjoy this paulie!
Myths and Facts About Marijuana

Myth: Marijuana Kills Brain Cells. Used over time, marijuana permanently alters brain structure and function, causing memory loss, cognitive impairment, personality deterioration, and reduced productivity.

Fact: None of the medical tests currently used to detect brain damage in humans have found harm from marijuana, even from long term high-dose use. An early study reported brain damage in rhesus monkeys after six months exposure to high concentrations of marijuana smoke. In a recent, more carefully conducted study, researchers found no evidence of brain abnormality in monkeys that were forced to inhale the equivalent of four to five marijuana cigarettes every day for a year. The claim that marijuana kills brain cells is based on a speculative report dating back a quarter of a century that has never been supported by any scientific study.

seriously watch " The Union", it is the best documantary I have seen on marijuana.


----------



## Paulie

Yeah I've seen it on my cable box 'On Demand' list of kid shows.

The little guy likes cookie monster and elmo though so I usually go SS.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Paulie

Luissa said:


> you might enjoy this paulie!
> Myths and Facts About Marijuana
> 
> Myth: Marijuana Kills Brain Cells. Used over time, marijuana permanently alters brain structure and function, causing memory loss, cognitive impairment, personality deterioration, and reduced productivity.
> 
> Fact: None of the medical tests currently used to detect brain damage in humans have found harm from marijuana, even from long term high-dose use. An early study reported brain damage in rhesus monkeys after six months exposure to high concentrations of marijuana smoke. In a recent, more carefully conducted study, researchers found no evidence of brain abnormality in monkeys that were forced to inhale the equivalent of four to five marijuana cigarettes every day for a year. The claim that marijuana kills brain cells is based on a speculative report dating back a quarter of a century that has never been supported by any scientific study.
> 
> seriously watch " The Union", it is the best documantary I have seen on marijuana.



Trust me, you're not telling me ANYTHING.  I was and probably still am the poster boy for weed legalization and the myths about how bad it is for you.

My pros far outweigh my cons.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Luissa

The Big Man loves Elmo also and sesame street. Yo Gabba Gabba is very wierd I am not going to lie but it is like crack to kids.


----------



## Luissa

Paulie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> you might enjoy this paulie!
> Myths and Facts About Marijuana
> 
> Myth: Marijuana Kills Brain Cells. Used over time, marijuana permanently alters brain structure and function, causing memory loss, cognitive impairment, personality deterioration, and reduced productivity.
> 
> Fact: None of the medical tests currently used to detect brain damage in humans have found harm from marijuana, even from long term high-dose use. An early study reported brain damage in rhesus monkeys after six months exposure to high concentrations of marijuana smoke. In a recent, more carefully conducted study, researchers found no evidence of brain abnormality in monkeys that were forced to inhale the equivalent of four to five marijuana cigarettes every day for a year. The claim that marijuana kills brain cells is based on a speculative report dating back a quarter of a century that has never been supported by any scientific study.
> 
> seriously watch " The Union", it is the best documantary I have seen on marijuana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, you're not telling me ANYTHING.  I was and probably still am the poster boy for weed legalization and the myths about how bad it is for you.
> 
> My pros far outweigh my cons.
Click to expand...

I figured! I just wanted to post it before some wacko comes in here talking about how it causes brain damage. 
The best part is how they always said it was too early to know if it causes lung cancer. It has been 40 or so years since it really became popular to smoke and no one has got cancer from it.


----------



## Paulie

If NJ legalized it I would probably smoke again.  Only at night after the kids are in bed though, I can't get SHIT done if I smoke during the day, plus it's an automatic nap for me later on if I do.  I can't have that with kids running around.


----------



## Luissa

no way! That is why I do it at night after he goes to bed. 

Here is a vid I like, he is favorite character on the show. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHeGX0wqazs&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Ting Tings - That's Not My Name (Yo Gabba Gabba)[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

Luissa said:


> no way! That is why I do it at night after he goes to bed.
> 
> Here is a vid I like, he is favorite character on the show.
> YouTube - The Ting Tings - That's Not My Name (Yo Gabba Gabba)



Wifey isn't exactly ecstatic about the weed thing though.

In fact she hates it.  She's never done a drug in her life.  But if it was legal she wouldn't have a leg to stand on


----------



## strollingbones

i am out.


----------



## Luissa

wifey? You marry her finally?


----------



## Paulie

Luissa said:


> wifey? You marry her finally?



You know what I meant 

Bones and EZ have the backstory on that, let's not give Rav anything to come gloat about


----------



## Luissa

I heard you were just to chicken to ask her! Remember I told you to get married next fall.


----------



## Paulie

Luissa said:


> I heard you were just to chicken to ask her!



Oh _reeeaaally?_

From whom?


----------



## Luissa

I will never tell! 


Well I am not stoned anymore and it is starting to really snow, I am going to go get the little guy before all the moron california drivers on the road. ( here anyone who doesn't know how to drive in the snow is from california) Peace!


----------



## Andrew2382

its funny how you grow out of things

From 14-23 years old I used to blaze 6-7 blunts a day.  Every action required a blunt to be smoked.

Going to the mall?  Smoke an L
Driving home from the Mall?  Smoke an L 

etc...

I started slowing down alot once i was like 22, 23 and just kinda stopped smoking naturally.

I tried smoking 2 years ago at a friends wedding and man that shit wasn't even appealing anymore.

Funny how that happens


----------



## Paulie

Kind of sounds like me Andrew.  I started when I was 18 though and smoked for a year before I joined the Air Force.  But it was blunts for every occasion.  And then when I got out of the AF it was back to blunts for every occasion for a while until it finally caught up to me.

What's funny is that you're a cop now and I'm aspiring to be one in the near future.


----------



## Luissa

why do I smell bacon?


----------



## Andrew2382

you know what they do with little people like you in jail?


----------



## Luissa

I have been to jail, some lesbian made me spread my butt cheeks and cough, I don't plan on going back.


----------



## Paulie

Luissa I tried out the Yo Gabba Gabba last night for the kids and I think I approve.

It's just some DJ playing hip hop drum beats while little kid things are repeated over and over again.

I swear one of the drum beats I heard was the exact same drum pattern from 50 Cent's "I Get Money".


----------



## Luissa

Paulie said:


> Luissa I tried out the Yo Gabba Gabba last night for the kids and I think I approve.
> 
> It's just some DJ playing hip hop drum beats while little kid things are repeated over and over again.
> 
> I swear one of the drum beats I heard was the exact same drum pattern from 50 Cent's "I Get Money".



probably! They have one rapper on there all the time, I can't remember who right now.
The Roots should be on a show here soon, you should watch the Jack Black episodes it is pretty funny. It is very wierd but my son loves it. I wouldn't watch it on acid though.


----------



## Kalam

Blunts are alright. I used to use pipes, but I discovered that you can make a ghetto-ass vaporizer out of lightbulb that works like a charm:







God help me.


----------



## Kalam

Luissa said:


> probably! They have one rapper on there all the time, I can't remember who right now.



Biz Markie.


----------



## Luissa

Kalam said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably! They have one rapper on there all the time, I can't remember who right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biz Markie.
Click to expand...


thanks!


----------



## Luissa

Kalam said:


> Blunts are alright. I used to use pipes, but I discovered that you can make a ghetto-ass vaporizer out of lightbulb that works like a charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God help me.



the only time I have ever use a light bulb was the one and only time I tried meth.


----------



## Andrew2382

give me the 1 dollar white owl and i'll roll you a masterpiece


----------



## Luissa

I bet!


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> give me the 1 dollar white owl and i'll roll you a masterpiece



For real 

I had quit smoking but would still roll the blunts for everyone because even if I wasn't smoking it I couldn't stand to watch a shitty ass loose blunt be passed around, let alone watch someone spend a friggin half hour trying to split it and get it rolled in the first place.  It's an art form that should best be left to the experts.

I always preferred Phillies though, which actually had zero to do with my sports teams.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol, phillies were good
I would roll my Godfathers in Phillies

Dutch's were for people who couldn't roll a real blunt because they needed the crutch of a leaf


----------



## Andrew2382

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rwxY2y0xR_0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rwxY2y0xR_0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


1992 represent


----------

